# Commonly Recognized...



## Trip (Aug 18, 2002)

Hello,
Did you know that Apple's logo (the apple) is one of the world's most recognized symbols? I, for one, would notice it in a heart beat. And that's what I want for my business. I want a symbol that can become recognized worldwide. You're probably saying: "That's great, good for you. Do it already!" and that's where I need *your* help!

I need an everyday object that can be turned into a symbol like Apple Computer's "Apple". Any idea's will be taken, so make a list if you need to! Thanks for all of your help, and I'll be sure to mention your name (if your object idea is used) on our website.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 18, 2002)

it might be helpful to know what your company is called and what it does...


----------



## uoba (Aug 19, 2002)

3 most recognised icon/symbols in the world:

Coca-Cola logo
Batman logo
Mickey Mouse...


As for your logo, Xaq is right, a company name would be more appropriate first


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh, lol, sorry...I was caught up in the event of my births anniversary.
We're a graphic design business and we're un-sure on a name. We have a few idea's below, but we were hoping to focus our name around the symbol we're given...

DeekLeaf
Atomik

Like I said, we really just want to focus around the object we are given, not the other way around.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 19, 2002)

I almost had soemthing, but then it slipped away, it had soemthing to do with the similarities between the word resolution and revolution, if you could put the two together into a sensical word, I think you'd have a winner.

I'll just leave the thinking to you.


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2002)

Leave the thinking to me? Heh, now I'll not get anywhere with this.


----------



## martinatkinson (Aug 22, 2002)

Trip,

I have attached a sample of a couple things I threw together.  First, these are not "everyday objects".  Second, I am not an incredibly good logo designer so you might not like them but maybe they will give you inspiration as to something you could do...lol  

Anyway, I was tought that the simpler the logo the better.  Think about it, the most commonly recognized logos are the simple and abstract ones.  Sometimes they have nothing in common with the business, take a look at Nike's logo...what does a check mark have to do with shoes?

So, I have attached a couple simple sketches of some ideas as well as some possible names to go with it.  They need some refining and polishing up but I will leave that up to you if you find you like them  

Albert


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 22, 2002)

(no offense)
those look too confusing-ish, I would want a logo that is a solid picture with *possibly* different colors. think "Pepsi" and "MasterCard"


----------



## adambyte (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *We have a few idea's below, but we were hoping to focus our name around the symbol we're given...
> 
> DeekLeaf
> ...



huh... "Atomik"... I wonder what somebody would use for that!?   

lol..... Everyday object logo for a graphic design business, eh? hrmm... paintbrush? paint color palette? (one of those things that painters use to mix colors.. you know)... light bulb? magnifying glass? quill? scroll?


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Everyday object logo for a graphic design business, eh? hrmm... paintbrush? paint color palette? (one of those things that painters use to mix colors.. you know)... light bulb? magnifying glass? quill? scroll? *



Now see the only problem with those is every-other design business out there is already using those objects for a logo. So they're really no good for me. 

martinatkinson: I think that those are good for what I'm looking for, but not the best. Instead of "text objects" I'm looking more into "object objects". See?


----------

